# La Tradicion Cubana Torpedo Cigar Review - still a favorite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Finished a box of 25 last month and switched to the churchill which I may prefer, but there is hardly a difference besides what I like to hold in m...

Read the full review here: La Tradicion Cubana Torpedo Cigar Review - still a favorite


----------

